# So you guys thought I wasn't serious about the whole "seeking female cuber" thing?



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, I'm proud to tell you that you are all wrong. I have recently opened up my site, eCube.com, which, like it sounds, is a dating site for male and female cubers alike. I borrowed the site layout from eHarmony.com, so that people migrating from there can feel more comfortable (sorry match.com and other site users). Unfortunately, since the site is new, there are no testimonials or pictures of couples matched by the site; and so instead of a picture of a girl, you guys will have to settle for a picture of a girl made up of Rubik's Cubes. Here is a screencap of our homepage:








EDIT: Don't worry about eCube not linking to our site, currently we are in the process of buying the domain from its current owners. Also, since I'm not done done developing it, there may be some graphical or grammatical errors. If you see any, can you please point them out? Thank you in advance.

EDIT: Also, if you have any question about the site, you may ask them here.


EDIT: Okay, okay.

GOTCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it was a joke 
Granted, everyone actually took this seriously, and didn't laugh like they were supposed to, but it was okay while it lasted. Oh well, and for the picture, I had to use a combination of html editing and mspaint.

The site's fake guys, this whole thing is. 

So now, who believed it?


----------



## Rafael Stint (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Don't worry about eCube not linking to our site, currently we are in the process of buying the domain from its current owners.


How much are you going to pay for it?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Rafael Stint said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about eCube not linking to our site, currently we are in the process of buying the domain from its current owners.
> ...



Don't worry about it, that's not important. Try not to be distracted from what we're all about.


----------



## Rafael Stint (Jul 20, 2009)

Not worrying, just curious. Looks like it would be quite expensive.

Also, how are you _"#1 trusted"_ if you're not even accessible yet?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

> Also, how are you "#1 trusted" if you're not even accessible yet?



Minor technicalities, they'll be alleviated soon...


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks like your domain name is already taken, though...

http://ecube.com/


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 20, 2009)

Rafael Stint said:


> Also, how are you _"#1 trusted"_ if you're not even accessible yet?



Is there any other cuber dating site that you would trust more?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Rafael Stint said:
> 
> 
> > Also, how are you _"#1 trusted"_ if you're not even accessible yet?
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Rafael Stint said:
> 
> 
> > Also, how are you _"#1 trusted"_ if you're not even accessible yet?
> ...



Only problem, it's the only one XD

So it can be the #1 trusted, and not even be open, because it is the only one.

I find this whole idea rather silly.
If you can solve the cube relatively fast, or blindfold, fewest moves etc, you are smart enough to find a girl/boyfriend yourself.

You don't need some website to do it for you.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 20, 2009)

this is a really stupid idea...


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, okay.

GOTCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it was a joke 
Granted, everyone actually took this seriously, and didn't laugh like they were supposed to, but it was okay while it lasted. Oh well, and for the picture, I had to use a combination of html editing and mspaint.

The site's fake guys, this whole thing is. 

So now, who believed it?


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 20, 2009)

I believed it, but also thought it was a jank idea. I was thinking it would just flop


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> GOTCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You should've waited longer. That lasted, what, an hour?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > GOTCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Yeah, no one posted, and it started to flop, so I saved it while I had the chance. If more people posted, then it would have been better... 

Hold on, that gives me an idea for next time...


----------



## Rafael Stint (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> everyone actually took this seriously


You wish.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Rafael Stint said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > everyone actually took this seriously
> ...



I actually didn't wish. I wanted people to think it was a joke


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 20, 2009)

I believed you because I believed it was possible that you would come up with such a horribly stupid idea.

Trust me, nobody was holding their breath and hoping that this was real.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking it would be soo cool to have a cuber girlfriend too. ):
All the girls i've ever dated thought it was a trivial hobby.

But, the male:female ratio must be super skewed in my opinion. With the exception of a few, like sa967st, slncuber, and shelley, most of us are male. o:


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I believed you because I believed it was possible that you would come up with such a horribly stupid idea.
> 
> Trust me, nobody was holding their breath and hoping that this was real.



 What's with the anger issues? No need to take it out on me, dude. And why'd you think I'd be the one that came up with this idea? Are you psychic or something? And if you didn't like the joke, no one forced you to post.

What happened to this place and to you guys? A post I saw was right, this place did change.


----------



## i_love_hina (Jul 20, 2009)

People here get mad easily. You must understand, Rubik's cubes are serious business on the internet.


----------



## Kian (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > I believed you because I believed it was possible that you would come up with such a horribly stupid idea.
> ...



Tim may be the least angry person I know on the planet. The fact that he thinks this is a silly, ill-fated idea does not make him angry, it makes him observant.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, not you in particular, the only thing I know about you is that you started this thread, which I thought was a pretty dumb idea. So I suppose I sort of worded that wrong, but I stand by my assessment that people weren't taking this as seriously as you think.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Well, not you in particular, the only thing I know about you is that you started this thread, which I thought was a pretty dumb idea. So I suppose I sort of worded that wrong, but I stand by my assessment that people weren't taking this as seriously as you think.



Okay, cool. Anyway, like I said before, I never meant people to take this seriously, and I never wanted people to take this seriously. When I said that everyone was taking it seriously, it was merely hyperbole.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 20, 2009)

Hilarious.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Hilarious.



I detect sarcasm.... >.>

Anyway, if you guys didn't like it, no need to be so condescending. Sheesh, it's like for the past hour or so I've been back, this place hates me all of a sudden. I mean, even Pochmann says that I'm on his ignore list. What did I do guys?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> What did I do guys?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=210621#post210621


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > What did I do guys?
> ...



Gee, like I didn't predict that. I could easily do something here, but I'll be the bigger man. Anyway, you're acting like I'm the only one who tries to do something funny around here that didn't work. I thought people would like it, you know since the original went so well. Oh well, back to the drawing board, err cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Gee, like I didn't predict that. I could easily do something here, but I'll be the bigger man. Anyway, you're acting like I'm the only one who tries to do something funny around here that didn't work. I thought people would like it, you know since the original went so well. Oh well, back to the drawing board, err cube.



I am going to say absolutely nothing about that post. Happy thoughts, happy thoughts...


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Trust me, nobody was holding their breath and hoping that this was real.



Orlynow?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, like I didn't predict that. I could easily do something here, but I'll be the bigger man. Anyway, you're acting like I'm the only one who tries to do something funny around here that didn't work. I thought people would like it, you know since the original went so well. Oh well, back to the drawing board, err cube.
> ...



No, please go 'head. What, was it the attempted cubing pun? C'mon, you know you like it


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Zeroknight said:
> ...



I'm sorry, next time you ask a question I won't answer it because you might get really offended and defensive.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> No, please go 'head. What, was it the attempted cubing pun? C'mon, you know you like it



Well, I pretty much disliked the first 60 words of that post.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



You were being sarcastic, were you not?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope, he was being serious.

And that signature of yours won't get the mods to like you any more >_<


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Good idea, thanks. ^

@Ethan, that was sarcasm, because people were interRAGE'ing at me before this topic. I guess you didn't know that.


----------



## V-te (Jul 20, 2009)

That site really should exist...... grr....


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm guessing no one's interested on how I made the picture? I'll tell if anyone wants to know/ cares.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 20, 2009)

Could it be Paint?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Could it be Paint?



Not quite, although it was useful. I actually had to go into the source code file and create my own page. So for example, the options 'Cuber' and 'Cubette' were inserted directly into the source code.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 21, 2009)

Or it was just paint. That would be really easy to do in paint.

You wasted your time if you made a website just for a joke.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like you had too much time on your hands.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 21, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Or it was just paint. That would be really easy to do in paint.
> 
> You wasted your time if you made a website just for a joke.



Na man, it's far more simple than you think. I just took the source of eHarmony and edited it. And besides, how would you duplicate the title using paint alone? If you can, you're surely better than I with paint. Total time was maybe about 45 minutes.



miniGOINGS said:


> Sounds like you had too much time on your hands.



But then again, don't we all? We are after all, speedcubing for fun.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 21, 2009)

I could have written it in HTML or C.

EDIT: Wow, just remembered that Flash would be way easier.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I could have written it in HTML or C.




Ahh, good to see another programmer here. This interests me, please elaborate: you could have written the source code for the page, or an actual applicable database in C?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 21, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I could have written it in HTML or C.
> ...



Dude, please just stop. This thread has no relevant information anymore.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha, I'm not a programmer, I fool around with it in my spare time. And I would have writen the page's code, not an imitation of FireFox.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha, I'm not a programmer, I fool around with it in my spare time. And I would have writen the page's code, not an imitation of FireFox.



Right, that's what I did, lol. What language do/have you used?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 21, 2009)

Java HTML, a little bit of C, Flash, BASIC, and I'm wanting to learn C++.

So you made the source code for a page, and then edited it in paint as well?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 21, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



lol, this thread never had any relevant information.


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I could have written it in HTML or C.
> ...



There are many programmers on this forum, I can assure you.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 21, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious.
> ...



I posted before you exposed the whole thing. I'm not one of the grumpy ones on this forum no worries man. You fooled me btw. For a second I took you for an idiot =P

Edit: Just read the whole thread...yeah the posts I've seen sound really harsh and cold, but that kind of thing always happens here. Take it with a grain of salt it's really no big deal, they're not as angry as it seems in text. Also, I think people go way over board when they put things in text, and wouldn't dare be half as cold as people are on the internet. But if it makes you feel a little less gang banged by the forum, I thought it was funny. Thanks for a little comic relief. Some people on this forum need to loosen up. Really.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm actually really happy to see this is fake. I originally thought you were serious, and then I instantly labeled you as a complete idiot. Oh well, I guess I shouldn't judge people so early.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought it was funny. I don't know maybe it's just me and Sn3kyPandaMan.

Chris


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I thought it was funny. I don't know maybe it's just me and Sn3kyPandaMan.
> 
> Chris



=]. You are certainly one of the people I get along with. I really expected someone to go.... "YOU GUYS ARE SO IMMATURE AND THIS FORUM IS GOING TO HELL BECAUSE WE ARE NOT ADULT LIKE ENOUGH MEH!"


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 21, 2009)

lol i liked it. people on forums tend to flock together and usually the first post(after yours) determines if people hate you or like you they tend to flock together.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, thanks guys. At least some people can appreciate good humor, or even if it's bad, can be honest about it. 



> So you made the source code for a page, and then edited it in paint as well?



More or less, yeah.


EDIT: 



mcciff2112 said:


> I'm actually really happy to see this is fake. I originally thought you were serious, and then I instantly labeled you as a complete idiot.






Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> For a second I took you for an idiot =P




Yes, just what I wanted, bwhahahaha!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



True, true, I've heard that there are quite a lot of programmers here.


----------



## Aub227 (Jul 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Zeroknight said:
> ...



I know of one... he's Aub227.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn. I really wanted to meet someone, too...


----------



## byu (Jul 22, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I could have written it in HTML or C.
> 
> EDIT: Wow, just remembered that Flash would be way easier.



Oh yeah! You're awesome Flash skills! You couldn't even figure it how to DOWNLOAD Flash!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 22, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> If you can solve the cube relatively fast, or blindfold, fewest moves etc, you are smart enough to find a girl/boyfriend yourself.



Not necessarily I am a living example.


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> this is a really stupid idea...



haha i agree.
theres going to be 1 girl for every 200 guys.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > this is a really stupid idea...
> ...


I liked the joke, even though I instantly recognised it as one. It was this sentence that activated my spider-sense: "I have recently opened up my site, *eCube.com, which, like it sounds, is a dating...*"

Why would eCube give any indication that it has anything to do with dating?

Also, I would guess that the ratio would be about 5 males to 1 female. Seriously people, there are many more female cubers (also on this forum) than you think


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 23, 2009)

> eCube.com, which, like it sounds, is a dating...



C'mon, *e*Cube, like *e*Harmony?
No one?


Anyone?


Dang, you're right...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 23, 2009)

byu said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I could have written it in HTML or C.
> ...



Do I _have_ to put you on my ignore list?


----------

